# The Racy Lady/Diary Keeper's Cottage - January 2014



## antonymes (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been seriously exploring abandoned and unloved buildings since August 2013, and they come in many forms. Some are complete wrecks, trashed by vandals.
Others are beautiful time capsules, beautifully preserved with relics and artifacts that tell a story about the people that occupied the building.

This house was, until recently, one of the latter, full of the most incredible items.
Books, photographs, letters, diaries, newspapers and so much more. Now it's been stripped and is in a pretty poor state.

Visited earlier in the year with NakedEye, we happened upon a local woman who told us of the real story of this lovely old house, occupied by a father and daughter.
They had livestock on their land that perished through accidental electrocution. Consequently they never user their electricity or gas again.
The father had secrets, and forbade the daughter to enter one of the upstairs rooms.

Full of secrets, but that's about all now. The house has been stripped completely, save for some old newspapers, but was still beautiful.
A shadow of it's former self, but let's tale a look inside…

Newspapers




More newspapers




One for the family album




Ever get the feeling you're being watched?




Ghostly head




At the top




I'm on the stairs looking down…




Perfect light




Through a hole in the floor




The old regiment




Dark entries




The front door




Dark room




Wall art?




Shower cap




In the kitchen




Wallpaper




The full horror




That peeling feeling




Outdoor bath




Thanks for looking.​


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sad to see the place stripped, but still a very special house.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2014)

You,ve captured the atmosphere so well with your processing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 12, 2014)

Fantastic, stunning pics!


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 12, 2014)

shame its in such a condition but you have done a brilliant job of recording what is left


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 12, 2014)

NIce photos Ian, lovely report. The lady was fasicnating wasn't she with all that local knowledge....it was sad that all the items had been removed [except that dolls head!] but still a very photogenic house to say the least. You're building up some corker reports now - on to the next


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice shots there! A shame to see it so bare though


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 13, 2014)

wonderful images..awww my beautiful diary keepers all empty..but now shes sold and is being done up she will become a lovely happy family home once more


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 13, 2014)

I like it! Good report thanks..


----------



## Badger (Feb 13, 2014)

Great. I really like the doors & the stairs.


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2014)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks.HI


----------



## antonymes (Feb 13, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> wonderful images..awww my beautiful diary keepers all empty..but now shes sold and is being done up she will become a lovely happy family home once more



A beautiful house, but now nothing like your original report. Amazing how big the garden is. Still got my eye on that VW van covered in ivy. Maybe I could make them an offer.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellent mate, even though its mostly emptied, your photographs of what's left are still so captivating. You've made the very best of what's left .. sterling effort !


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow what a lovely set of pics, really enjoyed these


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice shots mate, especially the last one with the bath.


----------



## steveT (Apr 9, 2014)

Anything in the bedroom the old lady talked about?


----------



## peroxidetim (Apr 10, 2014)

hey there!

what a beautiful photo's!
I especially like the thje processing!!
and of course one needs to look for the best possible POV's and you nailed it. You found them. 
I especially like the pictures named 'front door'and 'perfect light'because of... well the perfect light.
The ones without direct sunlight are not my favorites: I feel theay are somewhat over precessed.. But I guess that's just a question of 'taste'...


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 10, 2014)

Loving it!


----------

